# Bronze & Black.. a tough decision



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, here is the final rendering of the Bronze/black combo.

To me personally, it is a very tough choice, brown/bronze is a beauty, but this black version is also stunning.

*To pre-order, please use this link*

AD Mod2


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

*re: Bronze & Black.. a tough choice*

WOW, the black is super nice as well. Are the renderings accurate? This one shows white accents on the minute hand.

I think we would all like to see actual pictures of prototypes when they are ready. But so far, I think I'm going to stick with my decision for brown dial!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

*re: Bronze & Black.. a tough choice*

Boba - Yes, they are accurate. I've learned a lot in the past couple of days from the Aquadive mods (wink) and one of those things is, their renderings ARE accurate.

Love the SS crown. I think I'll go *brown* w/ SS caseback

Beautiful btw!!!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Bronze & Black.. a tough choice*

Question, do you think they could make one custom with a black dial but use the bezel with yellow and the minute hand with yellow?

Thanks,


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Black looks great but would look even better on the BS300


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, very very nice. Looks awesome too! 

But I'm going with my BS100 Bronze & brown.
I can't wait


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Going with Brown/Bronze (Brownze-alicious!) combo here, but this makes me want BOTH. And yes, on the 300 Bronze would be insane!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

PloProf Pimp said:


> And yes, on the 300 Bronze would be insane!


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Going with Brown/Bronze (Brownze-alicious!) combo here, but this makes me want BOTH. And yes, on the 300 Bronze would be insane!


Yes, BS300 bronze would be insane.....ly HEAVY! Some people may regard that as a positive, but after having a bronze Helson Sharkdiver, the weight became tiresome, and switching to my titanium 1000m Tuna felt like bliss.

I think BS100 was a smart choice to have the benefits of bronze but not get too heavy. Just my opinion!


----------



## brettterry (Oct 27, 2011)

I have put my order in already but is Aquadive giving a choice on which version you want? I didn't see any choices when I ordered. I don't know which one I like more now! Thanks, Thad


----------



## chaser (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! The Bronze/Black is really amazing! I really love these watches. Keep 'em coming Aquadive.


----------

